# Confused about 2021 iPad Pro with M1 chip compatibility w/Staffpad



## jim2b (May 25, 2021)

Hi folks,

I’ve read and searched about this, and I’m still confused.
Is the 2021 iPad Pro with the M1 chip fully functional with Staffpad (including using the Apple Pencil)?
Thanks in advance,

Jim


----------



## Jett Hitt (May 25, 2021)

Not only is it functional with it, some future features will require it.


----------



## jim2b (May 25, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> Not only is it functional with it, some future features will require it.


Thanks!! Great to hear.

Jim


----------

